# Muzzy MX-3



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 8 100 gr Muzzy MX-3 broadheads, 3 are new in the package the other 5 have never been shot. I am in the St George area I will be up in the Ogden area over Easter weekend. $50 pm if interested.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

..........


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

bump


----------

